# Oil level



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

If there is one thing I hate more than anything, it is putting oil into a mower. I'm either too low or too high.

Changing the oil the other day, I ended up past the full line. Question is, is this bad? Not a ton past, but not in the window.

What's the easiest fix, open the drain and leak some out? Or siphon/pump it it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You could draw some out with a syringe and tube. It's handy to have one around for dosing liquid products as well.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Use a funnel when filling and it's easier to pour just a little. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/18-inch-long-neck-black-funnel-66479.html

If you can't easily drain off some oil, go to harbor freight (or favorite other place) and get something like this
https://www.harborfreight.com/Multi-Use-Transfer-Pump-63144.html

NOTE - check your engine user manual for proper method to measure the oil. Some engine manufacturers want you to check with the cap/stick "locked in place" and others just inserted without locking. It can mean the difference between showing underfilled, OK, and overfilled.

Too much is just as bad as too little.



kolbasz said:


> If there is one thing I hate more than anything, it is putting oil into a mower. I'm either too low or too high.
> 
> Changing the oil the other day, I ended up past the full line. Question is, is this bad? Not a ton past, but not in the window.
> 
> What's the easiest fix, open the drain and leak some out? Or siphon/pump it it?


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

If it's maybe 1/4" over just run it. Won't hurt a thing. But if it's way over you need to get some out. as @Smokindog said, a lot of manufacturers tell you to check the oil without screwing the dipstick in. I know Kawasaki does this. If the oil level is actually correct and you screw the cap down it will show to be overfilled.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> a lot of manufacturers tell you to check the oil without screwing the dipstick in. I know Kawasaki does this.


^ this is how I check mine. :thumbup:


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

It is a Kawasaki, so is that screw down and check?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> You could draw some out with a syringe and tube. It's handy to have one around for dosing liquid products as well.


Saw post, ordered


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

You can see it just on the f


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> It is a Kawasaki, so is that screw down and check?


Kawi was (is?) the only manufacturer that does not want the dipstick screwed down to get the correct level. Pull the stick, wipe it, dip it, check it. The plastic sticks have clear instructions molded right into them. I can't remeber if the metal sticks do or don't.

Briggs and Kohler both say to fully seat/screw the stick for the correct level.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I always aim to be in the upper 3/4 end of the correct range, so I'm always careful to avoid adding too much. I check it before mowing 90 percent of the time, and then add a tiny bit if it's slightly on the low side. I don't bother rechecking until the next mow, because it takes the level time to equilibrate after adding...


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@MasterMech My mower(Honda Engine) also says to measure without screwing the dipstick in so Kawi is no longer the only engine manufacturer to measure without screwing it in.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

synergy0852 said:


> MasterMech My mower(Honda Engine) also says to measure without screwing the dipstick in so Kawi is no longer the only engine manufacturer to measure without screwing it in.


What model?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@Green I have the HRX217VYA(Guessing this will hold true for the entire HRX series.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

synergy0852 said:


> @Green I have the HRX217VYA(Guessing this will hold true for the entire HRX series.


So, you have a GCV-160 engine, I'm guessing. Interesting. Let's see what mastermech says again, if anything.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I used the model number you supplied at the Honda site. Look at page 6 of your manual

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31VH7M040.pdf
http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31VH7M051.pdf



synergy0852 said:


> @Green I have the HRX217VYA(Guessing this will hold true for the entire HRX series.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> I used the model number you supplied at the Honda site. Look at page 6 of your manual


Looks exactly like the manual I have and states in bold text to not screw the dip stick in.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

@Ware my sucky thing came, removed about a hose worth of oil and now I am in the window.

One question, how does one clean one of these? or do they not?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Ware my sucky thing came, removed about a hose worth of oil and now I am in the window.
> 
> One question, how does one clean one of these? or do they not?


I have never used one for oil (just chemicals), but I just flush it with water. You could probably use some kind of soap or degreaser.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > Ware my sucky thing came, removed about a hose worth of oil and now I am in the window.
> ...


yep, pretty much what I did. Don't need it perfect, it will never be inside the house again.


----------

